# 12/7 Steelhead Outing Attendance



## chromium

December 7th is approaching quickly.

All I need to know is about how many rooms we will need so we can set up the room block for the group.
Let me know if you need a smoking room either here of through a PM.

*Please respond to this thread only if you are coming and require a room.*
All other posts pertaining to the outing should be made in here:

December 7th Steelhead Outing 

There is a bar at the hotel.
The standard rooms will be 35.00 a night
The hot tub rooms will be 45.00 a night.
Pets are allowed.

After I have a count and the room blocks are created, I will post information on how to make the reservations.

Thanks


----------



## Downrod

I need a room Chromium

Thanks for taking care of this

Oops NS room Friday and Saturday Nights, No livewell


----------



## Shoeman

1 Livewell Room N/S for Saturday and Sunday Night w/dog

Thanks John


----------



## unregistered55

1 Smoking Livewell Room for Friday, Saturday and Sunday Night...Thanks John!


----------



## gunrod

1 smoking live well room. We will be there Thurs, Fri, Sat and leaving Sun.


----------



## knockoff64

We need a room for Fri. & Sat., not sure about the hottub, non-smoking.


----------



## DANN09

One room for fri. night. Sat. night is up in the air yet.


----------



## solasylum

John....I'll be coming up and staying Friday and probably Saturday night.

I am looking for someone to share a room with if possible? And no, don't get any idea's or any funny comments.

If I can't find a roomie then I'll probably just come up Saturday night.

Scott


----------



## kingfisher2

John, a smoking room for FRI & SAT.....thanks...

anyone want to share the travel expence's?

Marc


----------



## chromium

Ok Scott.....No comment. LOL


----------



## Shoeman

Hey Marc
I see you haven't learned yet......


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

1 Livewell room
Smoking
2 adult's
Fri. & Sat. night's
Bringing the wife with me for this one.  

Can't wait.


----------



## knockoff64

John, we have some friends interested. They will make their own Reservations, See if you can get a couple extras.

Let us know when the arragements are made, and I'll have them call as well.


----------



## Hunter333

Hey sol, will be coming alone too so we might as well share a room. Also, what time are you hoping to head up? I see that you are from Muskegon, as am I, so we could share a ride and the cost of gas!! That and maybe you can give me some clue as to how to actually catch something  PM me and let me know....


----------



## riverboy

Hey John

When is the latest you can reserve a room? I want to go but still not sure if I will be able to. I would need a double room w/o livewell. Possibly be sharing it with Ypsi. I will know for sure by next week.

Thanks


----------



## chromium

You'll be fine. I just talked to Ypsi. I am just trying to get a ballpark on the rooms we need right now so we can reserve a block together. There is time.


----------



## riverboy

Sounds good! oh ya we will need a smoking room!!!!


----------



## Steely-Head

One room for friday night only, no hottub.


----------



## Whit1

I believe I'll be coming and staying with Danno/George. Will "Sam Kinneson" make an appearance this year? We can celebrate my 2 month anniversary with the new hip.....LOL!


----------



## kingfisher2

I'll give Sam a call if Don gives me her phone numer...lol


----------



## Hunter333

Somebody find out the names of the people and I bet we could get some free grub w/o being busted  I bet there are gonna be some goods eats!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Put me down for 1 prime rib dinner, and 1 chicken dinner. Pass the salad please. 

More champagne for everyone.


----------



## Hunter333

I LOVE Prime Rib!! Best I have ever had is at Boones in Traverse. $24 for 26 ounces or something like that. cant eat it all so it comes home with me and becomes lunch the next day... OK, I am hungry now and leaving for TC


----------



## chromium

I fixed the map and the room information. Thanks John.


----------



## gunrod

I always cry at weddings......death of a bachelor.


----------



## gunrod

Got my room reserved. Thanks John for all your work on this.


----------



## Whit1

A wedding? Prime Rib? Actually I like the prime rib at Mode's Bum Steer on State St. near the Park Place Hotel in TC better than Boone's, but to each his own. My specialty is RIBS....with one of my own sauces.


----------



## fishctchr

Whit I didn't get your reply until getting home yesterday. We didn't do much on the piers and surf, but caught a few at Crystal. The river was loaded with salmon, and a lot of fresh ones too  . I too love good ribs, do you smoke cook yours ?


----------



## solasylum

OK...I guess I'll have the prime rid as well!!

Hunter...I haven't been to Boone's in a few years but man do they have some slab's of meat there!!

OK....headed to a perch fry in a bit so I guess that will have to satisfy my appetite...damn!!

Scott


----------



## Whit1

I don't smoke the ribs, but rather slow cook them for several hours inside, put on one of my sauces, and then finish them off on the grill outside.

They are getting fish on the piers and beaches, given conducive conditions.


----------



## gunrod

That's a good sign Whit. Now if they just find the rivers.


----------



## ESOX

Got the reservation in. I got the room for Friday and Saturday night, but they said there would be no problem if we wanted to stay Sunday too. I hope the fish cooperate, making it neccessary for me to fish Monday as well.


----------



## chromium

How is everybody coming on the resevations? Have you made them? Any problems??

-John


----------



## gunrod

Got mine just fine. My wife's friend and husband even got reservations. They made sure to tell them that they are not part of the group reservation but wanted close by. The Lands Inn was kind enough to give them the same rate and said no problem with the room. 

This works great for me. Someone to occupy they wife so I can't hunt and fish. The husband is a great hunter and fisherman who I haven't been able to convince to join the site. Hopefully a good outing as this will change his mind.

Thanks again John for all your work on this.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Dave and my reservations have been made for Fri and Sat night. No problems.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Made my reservation's a couple night's ago. No problem in doing so. Thanks for puting this together John. Look's like there will be a few people there,


----------



## toto

Won't need a room but I'll attend for Saturday. Just let me know where to meet you guys, and I'll go from there. I could bring my 14' boat, not a drift boat but I know one place we could fish with it.


----------



## chromium

You'll have to work that out with Sarah. LOL

Last weekend I was at the bar and there was only half a bottle of Wisers left. She made a special order for us.  
One for you....two for me. One for you.........two for me.


----------



## Hunter333

Must be a lot of us making reservations.... When I called and was asked the date, I said "I am coming up with the Michigan Sportsman" and before I could finish, she was saying "1277" as she typed the group info.... This should be one interesting outing


----------



## Whit1

Hunter,
You are correct about it being an "interesting outing". I've been to three in the past year and they are all...uhhh!....."interesting. With any luck the rest of you guys will have the chance to meet and commune with Sammy K.


----------



## Guest

Well folks I tried to get a banquet room for you to gather in but we had a group book the only empty one for Saturday night. But you are welcome to bring food to your rooms. If someone does need a BBQ grill I do have one at my house that you are welcome to roll over here and use. we do have a restaurant though with the best damn prime rib in the Midwest! As of right now I have 13 rooms blocked for the outing.


----------



## DANN09

Thanks for the try Chef. I still remember the night I had some of that "blackend prim rib" special You made. Awsome food buddy keep up the the good cookin. 
See Ya Fri. night the 6th.


----------



## DonP

I want in... I want in.....

Ok... ok... who's got room?  This sounds like too much fun.... I have a box full... and I do mean... a box FULL of killer steelhead hot n tot's and wiggle warts!!  Anybody got room for friday or saturday night... or want to share a room? 

Give me a holler!!


----------



## Hunter333

I will be needing one of the afore mentioned blackened prime rib specials! I have not had prime rib that is as good as it is at Boones in TC so I look forward to having a new place to get it instead of having to drive all the way to TC.


----------



## Whit1

Prime Rib?????.............Largest cut...medium rare please!

By the way, Mode's Bum Steer in Traverse City has excellent prime rib. I like it better than Boone's. Mode's is located on the same street as the Park Place Hotel...State St......about two blocks west of the hotel and on the opposite side of the street.


----------



## riverboy

Well I was planning on going to the outing. But being so close to christmas, I cannot. My buddy has a Christmas party planed for that Saturday. My plan was not to tell the wife and just go fishing anyways. Well guess what she found out! So now Im in the dog house for not telling her about it! Oh well Ive made some modifications to the dog house so its actually pretty comfertable now! LOL!!!! I wish everyone a safe a eventfull trip, and I really wish I could make it. Sorry Ypsi about the room thing!!!!! Now I plan on heading down to Lansing for the day for the fly tying expo anybody else want to go! At least my whole weekend wont be shot! So I guess Chromium you can take me off the list. Sorry for your trouble!!!! I will be looking forward to the next outing!!!!!!


----------



## chromium

Not a problem, I understand. Enjoy the new room on your doghouse..............


----------



## leschamp19

where is this outing taking place i am new to this site and i am not sure where i have missed it but i can't find a location
thanks


----------



## chromium

The outing is on the weekend of 12/7 in Ludington at the Lands Inn.
We will be fishing all over. From Rivers to Pier to Beach.


----------



## Whit1

Les,
Welcome to the site. If your interest continues in what you find here, I'd strongly urge you to attend one of the outings. I warn you, however, that if you come to one you may be hooked. Fear not, you shall be netted with gentleness.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## unregistered55

Hello all! If I can still get a room I would like to join everyone for this outing if that is ok. Hope to see you all there!>>>>Don

I PMed Chef about the room so we will see.


----------



## Shoeman

Hi Don,
You better call up there. The chef has been quite busy.

800.707.7475

Been ok?


----------



## mickey

If you got a cot, you could stay in my room. I wouldnt mind splitting one.

p.s. wait, you do have a cot. Well, you got a room too...


----------



## Whit1

Don,
Welcome aboard! I look forward to meeting you in the flesh....Opps! Well, maybe not "in the flesh"....LOL!..... but I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## DonP

Ok... 

Just called Land's Inn and made reservations. I am IN!! Wooohoooo!!!  

Does this mean I have to bring all my killer steelhead plugs? 

By the way... my "hot streak"... so to speak... continues... 21 steel in 13 days. 3 more off the south pier in South Haven today. I have not had a streak like this in awhile. Let's hope it continues for a couple more weeks!!  Maybe I better save some of these good eggs to bring north with me! 

I will be heading up very early friday morning... see everyone up there!!


----------



## unregistered55

Chef got back with me and I have a room. I have been ok but personal reasons have kept me away from the computer. I am really looking forward to fishing and seeing old friends and new people too! See ya all there!


----------



## Whit1

DonP,
Are you aware that your mug is pictured in the Nov. issue of Midwest Outdoors? It is included in an article that I wrote about the Manistee Salmon Tourney.


----------



## DonP

Whit....

Actually... no I was not aware of that. I guess I will have to pick up a copy (or 2... or 3... or 4 ... or  ).

It gets me to wondering though... of just how many copies of that page are posted up in various locations throughout the state and were being used for target practice for "Bambi" season! 

Oh... by the way Whit.... 999 posts... congradulations on your next one!!!


----------



## fishctchr

Don the last one of those pictures I saw had a $5,000 reward under it


----------



## Whit1

Fish,
Upon further investigation the lawful authorities have changed the poster to Dead or Alive....Preferably Dead!!.........Sorry Don, I couldn't resist


----------



## Steve

I'm a definite maybe. Hopefully there will still be a room available Saturday night on short notice


----------



## ESOX

That's great Steve. You could always bunk with Trout and me if there isn't a room available. Or even if there is for that matter.....


----------



## DonP

Ummmm....

Sure guys... put a bounty on my head so ya might have a better chance to win next year!!  

Fishctchr... ya sure that you didn't forget a decimal point in there somewheres? $50.00 

I did pick up a copy of Midwest Outdoors today... great article Whit... keep up the good work. Even better picture!!  hehehe

I talked to my girlfriend today and she is thinking of making the trip up there too with the understanding it is fishing trip and I might not be around alot. She was all for it especially when I told her pets are allowed. I bought her a pure bred yellow lab back in April and she absolutely loves this dog (PJ is his name) and he goes wherever she goes (if possible). It is our "kid" so to speak... and she even lets me have visitation every once in awhile too! 

Here is our 10 month old "bundle of joy" LOL!!









By the way... I might be persuaded to whip up a batch of my smoked salmon/steelhead and bring it up there. I guarantee it won't last long. Yum!!... Good Stuff!!!

One more thing... is anyone staying thursday night? Might even head up thursday morning sometime if anyone has room for me to crash on the floor.

p.s. Dead or Alive? Geeze... you guys are a tough crowd!


----------



## fishctchr

I'll be up Fri. evening in time for a dip in the tub and a koolaid. Don make sure you tell your wife about the hot tub and pool, my wife and kids love it  . I think my wife and kids are coming too. If it gets any colder we may have ice to ice fish on  . I am bringing my pier and surf stuff, but may do a little boat fishing if someone needs a little guidance or has room. The PM Lake should have some steely's stacked back by the river entrance also. I need a break from the deer anyway, or they need a break from me  . See ya all there.


----------



## Whit1

DonP,
Concerning your smoked fish........Persuade!....Persuade!.....Persuade!


----------



## Guest

Hay guys the release date for the block of rooms is Tuesday. So if you want a room for the weekend you should call today and make a reservation. I am not saying that you wont be able to get a room if you don't call today but I will not guarantee that you will get a room either.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Thanks Chef. I hope you ordered an extra side of beef for the weekend. Looking forward to meeting you. Tim

Don P get to work.


----------



## Neapolis

Finally got my act and schedule together. Reservations have been made, will get there Friday afternoon Looking forward to seeing a lot of old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Sorry to post this so late, but I will not be able to make this outing,  I was really looking forward to meeting a few more of you, and doing some winter fishing. I will call and cancell my reservation's. Have to all of who are going.


----------



## mickey

I also am going to be a "no show". Been looking forward to this for a long time but grad school has tightened its grip. Going to be a long couple weeks here....just cant afford to take the weekend off.


----------



## Steve

With temps as cold as they are I wonder if we will need ice breakers to punch through the shelf ice on the rivers.


----------



## chromium

Not with the short bus Steve. She was made for breakin' ice. LOL


----------



## Shoeman

Ice could be a problem in the "lower" stretches. 
In the past, any temps below 20 degrees will allow the river to make ice below Reek Rd. 
The forecasts are calling for a Heat Wave for the weekend...lol

The Upper Middle and the Flies Water should be ok, along with the BM below Tippy. 

From the emails and posted reports, fishing will be tough at best.
Even the beaches could be a problem with this cold snap.

Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Whit1

Ralph,
I'll be ready! You'll see how I walk with my new hip. Most of the limp is gone, and while I won't be able to keep up with you young Turks hiking along the stream yet, that is my goal for next spring. I assume that you'll be arriving in Ludington on Saturday.....correct?


----------



## Shoeman

Yup, Saturday night.

I'll get a few girls to chase you around the Parking Lot. Let's test that medical wonder.


----------



## gunrod

There's a report that says some steelhead (very few) in the Lil Man and a winter run of Coho in. I know this is a steelie trip but they might be better than nothing.

Either way it's better than being home. I'm packing now. Thought about leaving tomorrow night and staying at the trailer in Welston for a night but we are probably leaving Thurs morning. 

Drive safely. Hopefully the roads are open.


----------



## Whit1

Uhhhh! Ralph, just which medical wonder are ya referrin' ta?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Ittss gggonna bee ccoollddd.

Anybody thinking of fishing the lake for browns/steel. Maybe as an option for Sat or Sun?

Better bring my ballwarmer.


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
That's another idea. I'll give a call down to Ludington and see if there is enough ice or open water for boat launching. I'll post it in here tomorrow.


----------



## quest32a

ill be up friday night my roomate deerhunter 08 may be up with me. i don't know yet if he has it off work. hes never been to an outing, he will have something to learn from us. lol


----------



## Shoeman

Friday
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Saturday
Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers. Lows in the upper 20s. Highs in the mid 30s. 
Sunday
Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers. Lows in the upper teens and highs in the mid 20s. 
Monday
Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow showers until midnight. Lows in the mid teens and highs in the upper 20s. 

Sounds like perfect steelhead weather to me.....  

Hunter333, if you're up there on Sunday, you can ride with me.
You won't need anything, but some warm clothes and a desire to catch a few. Maybe bring a reel spooled with some fresh 6 or 8lb just in case we need to drown some spawn. I have extra rods.

Steve, Esox will bring your new rod. Paul is picking it up tonight.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## Whit1

Report from the Pere Marquette Sports Center (Ludington)

Pier fishing is still possible, but is slow....fish out close to the elbow on the N. side. They are getting a few fish every day they can fish.

Beach fishing is the same.........Drive out towards the state park north of town. Where the road first comes back to Lake Michigan it curves. There are several jetties along the shore. This is the best beach fishing spot.

The river does have some fish. The lower stretches have some shore ice.

Pere Marquette Lake's east and south shore are freezing rapidly. I don't know if there is "safe ice". I doubt it.

They were doing some duck hunting on Hamlin Lake for flight ducks. That was this past weekend, the water may have shut tight by now.


----------



## gunrod

Whit, any reports on the Little Man? Schmidt's site says that there are coho in there (something is better than no steel) and some steelies but the only passed 10% of the fish they normally pass when opening the weir. Schmidt doesn't fish the Little and only reports what he hears. I thought you might hear something better.

I have to go over and bait my blinds for next week (bow and muzzleloading) and thought I would give it a try before everyone gets up there on Friday. Either that or the Big Man at Tippy since I'll be there anyways. 

Just thought you might hear otherwise.


----------



## Whit1

The Big and Little M's are slow as well, with a few fish being caught.

HOWEVER:
Up until Monday the charter boats out of Manistee were KILLING steelies out in the big lake in 60' of water. Terry Riley just told me (over the phone) that 1/2 day charters were taking up to 40 fish. You can't launch in Manistee Lake, but, a boat can easily be launched at the piers. I'm not sure about Ludington's launch site.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

40 in a half day eh?

Anybody care to check out the launch before Friday? My boat is still out. I'll check out the near shore forecast.

I checked and it looks grim for the Lake MI 

Forecast as of 9:00 am CST on December 4, 2002 
Open Lakes Forecast For Lake Michigan 
National Weather Service Chicago Il 
For waters beyond five nautical miles from shore Synopsis
A high pressure ridge...30.5 inches...across the lakes this morning will drift south of the lakes tonight. A weak low...30.0 inches will develop north of the Soo tonight and move east to the upper St. Lawrence Valley before moving off the coast Friday morning. A second low will develop in northern Manitoba Friday and deepen to 29.4 inches as it moves to James Bay by Saturday morning. The cold front associated with the low will move across Lake Michigan Saturday. 

north half


This Afternoon
Variable winds 10 knots becoming west. Snow showers. Waves 2 to 4 feet. 
Tonight
West winds 10 to 20 knots. Snow showers. Waves 2 to 4 feet. 
Thursday
West winds 10 to 20 knots. Snow showers. Waves 2 to 4 feet. 
Thursday Night
West winds 10 to 20 knots. Snow showers. Waves 3 to 5 feet. 
Friday
West winds 10 to 20 knots backing to southwest and increasing to 30 knots. Waves increasing to 6 to 8 feet. 
Friday Night
Southwest winds to 30 knots. Waves 6 to 9 feet. 
Saturday
Southwest winds to 30 knots veering to northwest and diminishing to 15 to 25 knots in the evening. Snow showers developing. Waves decreasing to 5 to 7 feet Saturday night. 
Sunday
Northwest winds 15 to 25 knots diminishing to 10 to 20 knots. Snow showers. Waves decreasing to 4 to 6 feet.


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
George is meeting me here at 4PM on Friday and we'll eat here then head down. When will you get to Ludington? Maybe we could up our time schedule and meet and go on a "road trip".....opps...scouting trip. As you know, I don't drink and would make a great DD.......LOL!


----------



## unregistered55

Temps in the 30's??? Cool that is perfect, A little warmup to get them Steelies Moving around a little!!!


----------



## Whit1

Apparently what is happening out in the big lake this fall is that there is plenty of food out in deeper water and the fish are staying out there.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Milt, I am partnering with 1fish2fish (Dave) for the weekend and I plan to leave my house around 5:30pm after dinner. Then I will drive to South Haven to get Dave and his driftboat. Leave South Haven by 6:30pm and arriving at Ludington by 8:30pm. We figure we may have some "catching up" to do, but a road trip sounds cool as long as it is not past your bedtime.  

As of now the surf may be too high for the piers or surf, and our tentative plan for Saturday is to fish the middle section of the PM with spawn and pulling plugs. For Sunday it's anybodies guess. Tim


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
I'll be with George and he is bringing his boat. I think our plans will focus on the river as well.


----------



## DryFly

I fished hard 2 days now.
Pm and Lil' M.

There are no Coho in the Lil' M.

Caught only one Brown. no other hits.

Reports are that it might warm a little saturday possibly 30 degrees.

We do not need warm weather to get the Steelhead up the rivers. We need water and none is predicted. 

Shelf ice is forming a lot, hard to fish, covering those good spots
where we need to cast.

There was ice forming on structure under the water, not good.

Best bet for the outing is to get on the big lake or stay in the bar and get drunk.

Ssee ya Saturday nite.


----------



## quest32a

well maybe the bar is looking good, since ihave no means to get on the big lake. doesn't sound to promising though.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Anybody want to ice fish? I may throw in my shanty.

Poor river conditions, high winds will keep us off the lake, piers, and surf. 

Any ice reports from the NW smaller lakes? Any lakes that do well early? I'll post in ice forum as well. Tim


----------



## DANN09

I can't stand it no more I'm heading north and I'll see all you fine ladies and gentleman at the Lands Inn in Ludington friday evening
Good fun and fishing to all.


----------



## gunrod

I too will be leaving for the Lands Inn in about an hour or two. Everyone have a safe trip and I look forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## solasylum

Tim....let me know what you find out regarding the ice fishing. They way it sounds, that may be the best bet to get into some fish!! I wouldn't mind pulling up some gill's, perch, or anything for that matter.

Let me know and perhaps I'll load up my ice fishing gear as well!

Scott


----------



## Guest

I just called the local sports shop and there have been some people out. there is 2" of ice on several lakes around here. So by this weekend they should be safe. I wish I could be more help to you but that is all I know for now. The weather is looking good for Saturday with the high in the low 30's so the river fishing should be a little better then.


----------



## solasylum

Thanks for the update Chris!! Unfortunately 2" isn't enough for me to feel comfortable...I am a big guy!!

I'll just stick with the river!!

Where can I purchase a USFS sticker in Ludinton? Do I need this for the access on the PM at the end of Taylor Rd.?

One more day!!

Scott


----------



## Whit1

For those who might try some ice fishing I'd suggest Hamlin Lake which is just north of Ludington. Access is best along the east shore along Lakeshore Dr. I'd suggest areas off South, Middle, and North Bayous and Indian Pete Bayou for bluegills. This lake has an excellent rep for 'gills, n. pike, 'eyes, and some perch. With the temps we've been having I'd think there would be 3" of ice by the weekend. Bring a spud to test the ice. Bait can be obtained in town.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'll bring some gear just in case. Tipups, rods, jigs, rapalas. Pike would be cool. Perch or gills too.

I'll leave the shanty home with the 15-30 knot winds.


----------



## Hunter333

Not being a regular fisherman, I realized today that I need to get my fishing license! Which one do I need to get? I am thinking I dont need the trout stamp for the weekend of river and maybe ice fishing...... Also, it was mentioned that if the fishing is slow, there may be a chance to do some duck hunting. Maybe even some rabbit hunting? I will bring my guns just in case  Nothing like loading up the guns, ammo, and Zebco rod and reel (it will work for ice fishing wont it?)  I will check back to see which license I need. Did I mention that I am really looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## Shoeman

If you're fishing with me, you will need an all species license.
If you buy a daily, it will be included in the price


----------



## Hunter333

All species it is then, not worth risking the few extra bucks. We are getting rooms at a pretty good price anyway  Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## tangleknot

I'm bringing some ice fishing gear up and hope to get out on the ice for a few hours. I'm very anxious to go ice fishing! I mean, the kid's are very anxious! 

Thanks for the ice info, everyone. Whit, I saw Hamlin on the map and it looked like a good possibility but didn't know anything about it. Sounds exactly what we're looking for!


----------



## unregistered55

Hey guys and Gals...It is called "FISHING"... Not "CATCHING" for a reason! We will have fun either way, that I can assure! See ya all there!


----------



## quest32a

ok let me get this straight. 
i should bring my steelhead rod. sounds good not to bad. 
but it is cold so i should bring my ice fishing stuff too. ok not to bad. 
but wait hunting season is still open too. 
for ducks ill bring my shotgun. 
wait someone said rabbits too. well ill bring my.22 ok, lots of stuff but not too bad.
but theres more. i haven't tagged out yet on my deer. so maybe i should bring my bow. ok thats a lot of stuff. 
and i almost forgot i would need my climber ( i can't sit on the ground you know.)
oh yeah, can't forget warm clothes and something to keep my head warm. 
ok sounds like a fun weekend right??????
wait one problem......... i only have a 2 door cavalier.........hmmm decisions decisions. see yall friday night. 

john


----------



## Whit1

John,
In summation....................Yes!!!


----------



## Hunter333

quest, I thought the same thing  Another instance that I am glad I have a truck!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'm renting a U-Haul.


----------



## Shoeman

Today
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. West winds 5 to 15 mph. 
Tonight
Partly cloudy and breezy. Temperatures steady in the lower 30s. Southwest winds 15 to 25 mph. 
Saturday
Cloudy. Scattered snow showers in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 40 percent. 
Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Sunday
Scattered snow showers early...otherwise mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. Chance of snow 30 percent. 
Monday
Partly cloudy. Lows 10 to 15. Highs in the upper 20s. 


Looks like the weather stabilized some. It shouldn't be as bad as originally forecasted. 

See you all Saturday evening. Drive safe


----------



## Hunter333

Next time I am going to take the week off! One weekend is not enough time to do all that I would like to do this weekend. Guess I will just do whatever the weather allows


----------



## solasylum

Anyone down with trying for some grouse? I have yet to kill one but there should be some up that way to be had. 

Let me know if anyone is interested!

Scott


----------



## stelmon

Looks like I am out also since I can't get a ride home sunday.

Have fun guys and leave some of the few steelhead for us


----------



## Hunter333

Oh great, yet another animal to go after  I am going to have to get more shot!! Sol, your PM box is full so I called and left a message as well as sent an email yesterday.


----------



## solasylum

Kurt....I got your phone message and will see you up there sometime this evening!! Make sure to bring some hunters orange if you want to go small game hunting. I made some room in my PM mailbox so if you have any other questions or need to relay some info just shoot me a mail.

I look forward to meeting you as well!! What high school did you graduate from?

Scott


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks Scott. I graduated from Muskegon High in 88. Man that is a long time ago  See you tonight.


----------



## Hunter333

Anyone have a list of people that are definitely going to be there? I dont think I will know anyone personally but was curious how many there will be and who.


----------



## Neapolis

I am leaving now, will probably check the Mo and the White on the way. 

Hunter333 if at least some of these guys don't have their new hats on, Steve will have a fit. I'll be wearing mine.

Oh by the way, 88?  Try 58.


----------



## Whit1

I'll have my MS hat on. George/Danno will be with me. He'll be the Kenny Rogers lookalike. The best place to meet is the bar (Where else?...LOL!), just off the front lobby. We'll probably begin to gather there at about 5PM tonight.............look out Sammy K!!!!!!!


----------



## solasylum

The anticipation is growing!! Only three more hours of work and I am on my way!!

FISH ON!!

Scott


----------



## Whit1

It is 2:20PM. I just finished tying some spawn bags. The gear and clothes are packed. George will be here in less than 1/2 hour. We'll eat a chicken dinner at the house and then be on our way. Watch out steel, 'gills, ducks, geese, grouse, and anything else that we may seek, the Michigan-Sportsman guys are coming your way.

Hold all my calls please!


----------



## Hunter333

4 minutes and I am OUT OF HERE  Look out critters!!!


----------



## solasylum

Two minutes and I am heading home and then NORTH!! You must head north!!!

Scott


----------



## quest32a

500 im on the road within the hour. can't wait. later all drive safe.


----------

